# Hormagaunts or Termagaunts?



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

which unit do you think is better? I'm thinking about converting my hormagaunts to termagaunts, but I'm not sure if I should keep the hormagaunts the way they are. I'm not magnetizing them. it'll be too much work and will cost too much in magnets. 

so should I do it? or are hormagaunts more tactically advantageous in a list?

[edit] not sure if advantageous is a word...unish:


----------



## Zymosis (Aug 4, 2011)

Tactically you need both.
i'd use some small units of temagaunts, to hold objectives, 
i'd use some larger units of homogaunts, to attack / counter attack.

you really need warriors to be the main attacking unit.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

You say warriors but you and I both know that Genestealers will perform better as an attacking unit.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Hormagaunts tend to be slightly better because of their speed and number of attacks, but you need to run them is squads of 15+ and give them toxin sacs. This is an excellent way to take out high T models, MC, and multi wound units. They will strike first because they have I 5. 

Terms are not bad as well again run them in squads of 15+ I usually send them after an objective and shoot when I can. Their good at distracting players, and soaking up shots. .


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

troybuckle said:


> Hormagaunts tend to be slightly better because of their speed and number of attacks, but you need to run them is squads of 15+ and give them toxin sacs. This is an excellent way to take out high T models, MC, and multi wound units. They will strike first because they have I 5.


Whenever I _do_ use hormagaunts, I give them toxin sacs so I can wound on 4s instead of 5s against MEQs and reroll wounds against GEQs. Toxin sacs bring so much more than just "wounding high toughness models".


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

generally people use squads of 10 termaguants so they can take tervigons.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

a termagaunt with adrenal glands and toxin sacks will allow you to re-roll wounds on MeQ on the charge, at the cost of 3.5 points per charge attack. Hormagaunt in the same configuration to get the re-roll to wound on charge costs 3.33 points per attack. 

The difference is so small, it becomes a question of do you prefer having a bolt pistol equivilent (for shooting before going to melee) or a speed increase and re-rolling 1s to hit.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

@Fallen - I am aware of that, but I like to take termagaunts not only so I can field troop tervigons, but also because I like to have a cheap horde of models that can hold objectives and tarpit costly heavy weapon things, like psyrifle dreads or any strong shooter with a small number of attacks. 

@Mundungu - you seem to be getting quite mathematical here, so I'll just say that it's much cheaper to get toxin sacs and adrenal glands on termagaunts because of the tervigon. I know he might die with his benefits, but killing things aren't their primary purpose after all. They simply tie up/slow down units for my bigger things to slam into them with their powerhouse attacks.


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

Fairly detailed discussion of all the miriad options here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=67946

In summary- termagants for objective scoring/ direct shooting (and troop tervigons), gargoyles for assault blocking/cover save generation and genestealers when you need something dead.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think I'm just going to proxy my hormagaunts as termagaunts if the need strikes me. I rarely use my hormagaunts, but it's nice to have them at the ready.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

midnightkid333 said:


> Whenever I _do_ use hormagaunts, I give them toxin sacs so I can wound on 4s instead of 5s against MEQs and reroll wounds against GEQs. Toxin sacs bring so much more than just "wounding high toughness models".


Yes, this is also a good point.


----------

